# veild chameleon shopping list



## willzthom (Jun 15, 2012)

hey can i have some help for a veild chameleon shopping list? and some care guide?


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

first you need either a flexarium or a viv with tons of ventalation
next a basking light and conections
a dimmer stat
a 10 or 12% uv tube and starter unit 
plenty of fake plants or real 
and a spray bottle 
calcium, nutrobal
livefood

here is a care sheet that i found the only thing is they say 5% uv but i prefer a 12% as recommended by my vet 

Veiled / Yemen Chameleon Care


----------



## willzthom (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey thanks for your reply awh, ok so would you choose a flexarium over a viv?

and what type of basking bulb would you get for a flexarium?
i have a exo terra glow light if that would be ok to use with a basking bulb?

will be reading all over the page for the next few days on plants and that 

thanks 

willzthom


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

willzthom said:


> Hey thanks for your reply awh, ok so would you choose a flexarium over a viv?
> 
> and what type of basking bulb would you get for a flexarium?
> i have a exo terra glow light if that would be ok to use with a basking bulb?
> ...


100watt basking spot, ive got my cham in a zoo med repti breeze cage, there brill, try surreypet surplies,really cheap for everything youll need :no1:


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

debiorme said:


> 100watt basking spot, ive got my cham in a zoo med repti breeze cage, there brill, try surreypet surplies,really cheap for everything youll need :no1:


Zoo Med ReptiBreeze Screen Cage X Large - Surrey Pet Supplies

starter unit Arcadia Electronic T5 Controller 24-39W (ACE1U5) - Surrey Pet Supplies

Arcadia T5 D3+ Reptile Lamp 24W 22in - Surrey Pet Supplies
your main stuff :2thumb:


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

i have mine in a home built viv with a mesh top 
60 watt bulb run on a dimming stat
12% uv 
real plants and silk plants 
also i have a pc fan conected to it to improve air flow
as for the basking bulb buy household reflector type bulbs they do the same job but a lot cheeper


----------



## willzthom (Jun 15, 2012)

can i ask what type of mesh have you used and where did you get yours from becouse i did hunt the forum and all i can find is 3m FINE ALUMINIUM MODELLING WIRE MESH is this the same stuff you used?

and waw those bulbs are the way to go i can get like 3 for the price of 1 exo.

and arcadia looks to be the way to go with all the replys coming in,


i had a yemen last year but sadly past away  and still a bit shakey about geting another but we miss old kieth so much yems are just amazing good nature, 


i still have kieths old viv a vivexotic H 3ft W 2ft D 2ft but i am nearly shure thats what killed him off lack of vents plus the shop tould me the uv bulb i would need is a exo terra repti Glo 5.0 

wish i knew about this forum back then would have saved him then


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

2 foot high is not high enough

i built mine from conti board with wire 1/4 inch square holes in the wire mesh it does not matter so much about the size of the holes in it as long as the chameleon does not fit in them as it on the top of the viv 
my vet told me that a 5% tube is a waste of time and get a 12% tube arcadia are the only ones that make 12% 
she says they need the 12% as they hide most of the time and
dont get enough uv she has seen loads of chameloens with mbd due to lack of uv and i trust her as she somehow managed to spay my little chamelon 2 1/2 years ago and saved her life


----------



## willzthom (Jun 15, 2012)

No its 3 ft high!

ok conti board is a reasonable price at bnq could you take some photos of you vivarium for me or send me a pm with details etc, 2 walls wood, 2 walls mesh, mesh roof.

as i want to get every little thing ready for the little dude 

thanks ever so much for all this, cant get info like this in shops as im sure they just want a sale at the end of the day


----------



## willzthom (Jun 15, 2012)

hey all sorry for a late reply i have put 2 photos up on my photobucket that i would like all of you to see if my little charm would be ok in! it is a small enclosure for now but will be gowing a lot bigger when older.

plants are: weeping fig and Umbrella Plant.

photos

http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q504/willzthom/


----------

